# Papillon pack on a walk at the ranch



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay so 'ranch' is getting a bit ahead of ourselves. I guess 'future ranch' is more like it since right now it's empty. House (and barn of course!) should start going up soonish though. Anyways here it is! Enough room for all of us kids to come visit and stay plus enough room for all the dogs and horses. 

Our neighbors are already so nice, they made us a gate:


DSC_0006 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

And here is the place:


DSC_0007 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

The pond is really really low right now, we're in an awful drought.


DSC_0017 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

I know, Oklahoma isn't that scenic but this is my kind of country lol


DSC_0021 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Dogs approve


DSC_0010 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Must pose the dog before she gets muddy


DSC_0026 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Too late


DSC_0033 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Nard <3


DSC_0055 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Mr Camera hog


DSC_0048 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Don't have to worry about Rose getting dirty lol


DSC_0045 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

more


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

We're thinking about putting the horse barn around here at the top of the hill.


DSC_0095 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Checking it out


DSC_0101 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

The cute neighbors lol


c4 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

They'll be sharing a fence with our Walkers so hopefully they leave each other alone lol


c3 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


c5 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

I've been telling Rhonda we need a donkey too 


c by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

So cute


c2 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

(btw, donkey pics taken a different day sans dogs of course)


DSC_0072 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

I swear they stay clumped together all the time


DSC_0069 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Never fear, she did find mud


DSC_0061 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

more


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

DSC_0075 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Mom, are you coming?


DSC_0102 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

She is always stopping to check on me


DSC_0236 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

found a bug, I think


DSC_0224 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Mud!


DSC_0139 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_0148 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_0162 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_0172 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

And if you were wondering, yes there's snakes... 

Found this big guy: Can anyone ID him?


DSC_0180 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

A happy Mia


DSC_0207 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

done!

Oh btw, I busted my camera completely on this trip too! It's pretty much totally dead now.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow. I am incredibly jealous! I would love to have a ranch one day (though preferably Montana )


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

I love your dogs and your photography skills.

The snake looks like a water moccasin (or "cottonmouth") to me. We have a lot out here and I have to be extremely careful with Misty..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agkistrodon_piscivorus


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow gorgeous, how many acres is it? The donkeys are cute, my neighbor has a mule. The dogs are too cute, the one never fails to find mud huh?


----------



## SpiderGirl (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice, ya gotta love our red mud huh? I never knew papillions were ranch dogs, learn somthing new everyday. The snake btw, is absolutely NOT a cottonmouth. Thats a black ratsnake. NON-venomous, but has a bad attitude. It'll be good at keeping rats out of the horse grain, and will try to run away unless cornered or given no other choice.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

SpiderGirl said:


> Nice, ya gotta love our red mud huh? I never knew papillions were ranch dogs, learn somthing new everyday. The snake btw, is absolutely NOT a cottonmouth. Thats a black ratsnake. NON-venomous, but has a bad attitude. It'll be good at keeping rats out of the horse grain, and will try to run away unless cornered or given no other choice.


Lol well they're not really ranch dogs in that they're definitely not gonna help you herd the cows back in. lol But they enjoy being outside and hiking around for sure. And getting covered in oklahoma red dirt! We will probably end up with a 'real' ranch type dog eventually (though we've been arguing as to the breed already). There will be a fenced in yard for the paps by the house. 

When I moved from Texas the dirt here really shocked me. It gets EVERYWHERE and it's just so red. Mia is still stained from her adventure in the mud yesterday even though I scrubbed her down. 

It's about 30 acres iirc. Not too big but big enough for the horses and all. Definitely bigger than what we have now (2 acres). We currently back up to this:


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

SpiderGirl said:


> Nice, ya gotta love our red mud huh? I never knew papillions were ranch dogs, learn somthing new everyday. The snake btw, is absolutely NOT a cottonmouth. Thats a black ratsnake. NON-venomous, but has a bad attitude. It'll be good at keeping rats out of the horse grain, and will try to run away unless cornered or given no other choice.


I said it looked like one to me, I'm never sure from pictures. It did look a little thinner than the cottonmouths we have around here.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah we have red mud here and it is hard to keep the bulldogs white, white. We generally add a drop of liquid bluing to shampoos to get them as white as possible. Apparently our LB got lost in the move so I have to find some somewhere.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

So um, when can I move in? I've always wanted a place like that, I'll probably never be able to afford one though. I want a cow. =(



Laurelin said:


>


I would be out there playing with this thing every single day. XD


----------



## ksymonds84 (Mar 5, 2011)

One of my business's is by the Garden of the Gods and the mud is almost burnt orange! So Oreo's feet look a bit orange after a rain! Beautiful pics by the way!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm so jealous! What an absolutely beautiful hunk of land you have! About 30 acres? Thats perfect. Is the pond on your property? Oh I wish I didnt have so many ties here in dum ol SoCal, I'd love to move to sompeplace like that.


----------



## sarahspins (Apr 6, 2009)

SpiderGirl said:


> The snake btw, is absolutely NOT a cottonmouth. Thats a black ratsnake. NON-venomous, but has a bad attitude. It'll be good at keeping rats out of the horse grain, and will try to run away unless cornered or given no other choice.


I second this, and you'll also find some brownish ones with what seems at first glance to be diamond patterning on their backs (but unlike rattlesnakes, they have glossy/smooth scales)... but these too are a type of rat snake, commonly referred to as a "chicken snake" because they really really like to eat eggs  The black ones will eat eggs too... they'll hiss/strike when cornered, they are not shy about biting (and chewing you up!), and they're not easy snakes to handle should you find yourself needing to re-locating one.

I really love OK's red dirt... it's especially stunning when there's snow on the ground


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

It's beautiful! It's my dream to someday get some land and raise horses and such. The dogs look like they're going to love it! BTW, those donkeys are SO cute! They look like a cross between a horse and a rabbit, lol!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

It looks like here! PEI has iron-rich dirt, so it's very red. If I let Crystal get dirty, she would be permanently stained! A local company makes t-shirts using our soil as a dye.


----------



## SpiderGirl (Dec 27, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> It looks like here! PEI has iron-rich dirt, so it's very red. If I let Crystal get dirty, she would be permanently stained! A local company makes t-shirts using our soil as a dye.


*over dramatic gasp* Well ya'll stole that idea from us!! http://www.reddirtemporium.com/dirtshirts.php
You could let Crystal roll in the mud until she was stained enough you could have a "rare" solid red papillon!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Haha, but PEI's been doing it since 1997 and Oklahoma since 2007. 

My next dog should be solid red, because it's seriously a pain keeping Crystal and Casper's white parts white!


----------



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

When I saw the snake pic I immediately thought Blue Racer because of how thin it was: 









(or Black Racer): 









BUT Blue Racers are native to where I live...not sure if you've got 'em there... 

but as others have mentioned it definitely does look like it could be a Black Rat Snake:









*SIGH* I love catching snakes...*summer's almost here...summer's almost here...*

BTW as always, great photos!!!


----------

